# DMR Trailblade 20mm Fork Problems



## Slurry (Dec 23, 2008)

I've got some issues with my new DMR Trailblade 26" rigid fork w/20mm axle. I'm wondering if anyone has one of these forks and might know if my issues are common and/or fixable.

The main issues are:



-The Wheel does not sit centered in the fork blades. By just eyeballing the wheel in relation to the fork crown, I'd say the wheel sits 5-8mm towards the drive side. I am also 100% sure the wheel is dished properly. The Hub happens to be a DMR Convert 36h Hub.



-The instructions don't mention if you're supposed to bottom one bolt out first, or if you're supposed to tighten them up evenly. As you can see in the picture, the clamp is not centered. Any attempt to get them centered leaves one bolt too lose and one bolt too tight. This is just where it wants to end up.

-Also, The Bolts on the thru-axle clamps do not fit properly in the clamps. The heads of the bolts are a bit too big, so they just grind into the aluminum. There also aren't any washers under the heads of the bolts. These two issues make it hard to get the clamps locked down properly.

I ground down the outsides of the bolt heads, which helps, but still doesn't totally fix the issue. I've contacted DMR about this, but I figured I'd ask here too.


----------



## Slurry (Dec 23, 2008)

Anyone out there even own one of these forks?


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

I was looking at those...hope you get it resolved. Seems wonky (all of the problems) to me...


----------



## DSweinhagen (Jun 30, 2010)

I put one on my bike a month or two ago, and while it didn't seem to mount up as neatly as the Marzochi DJ before, I don't have those issues. My clamp mounts look pretty even. It sounds like trying to run the allen bolts in so that the clamps are even won't fix it? 
-David


----------



## briantortilla (Jun 18, 2009)

I have the same fork and my wheel sits perfectly in the center. If the wheel is laced properly like you say then it is possible that the fork was bent or manufactured wrong. My clamps however look exactly like yours with the top of the clamp touching the fork and my bolts also ground into the aluminum. Just think of it as an alternative to thread lock.


----------



## Slurry (Dec 23, 2008)

briantortilla said:


> . My clamps however look exactly like yours with the top of the clamp touching the fork and my bolts also ground into the aluminum. Just think of it as an alternative to thread lock.


If only it were that simple 

My first response from DMR leads me to believe that my fork is bent, or just welded off center.

They also said the space between the clamps and the fork should be even, though they didn't mention anything about the bolts being too big for the recess in the clamp, and thus grinding away at the inside of the clamp.

So I'm hoping they'll replace the fork for me, but only time will tell.

Otherwise, its a pretty badass fork


----------



## anthony_coley (Jul 15, 2005)

I just ordered one today to replace my DJ2 on my Steel Reserve. I'll post back when it's delivered.


----------



## Slurry (Dec 23, 2008)

anthony_coley said:


> I just ordered one today to replace my DJ2 on my Steel Reserve. I'll post back when it's delivered.


My second fork was also bent, and also had issues with the through axle system.

I ended up getting a suspension fork. Much happier now.


----------



## anthony_coley (Jul 15, 2005)

Slurry said:


> My second fork was also bent, and also had issues with the through axle system.
> 
> I ended up getting a suspension fork. Much happier now.


Ah!! I forgot about this post...

I've had lots of issues...

I'm on my 3rd DMR Trailblade 26" rigid fork w/20mm and I'm not super happy with it, but I'm going to keep it. It's a cool looking fork and I like that it shortened my Axle-Crown. It also rides really nice on my Steel Reserve.

When I received the first fork it was rusty. Yup, rusty. I contacted distributor and they sent a replacement. I specifically asked the distributor to check for rust before sending me a 2nd fork, but when the 2nd fork arrived it was rusty too.. The 2nd fork's packing label even stated for the packer to check for rust. There was enough rust that there's no way they checked the fork before its 5 day trip from NY to SoCal. Ugh.. I contacted the distributor and told them I didn't want another fork, but after a few emails I gave in and requested a 3rd fork. ( I really wanted the fork ) The 3rd fork arrived and it also has some slight, very slight rust on it. It was little enough that you would have missed it if you weren't looking for it, so I decided to keep the fork because I plan to have it power coated to match my frame.

Inside the box the fork is kept in a plastic bag and held in position by cardboard sections that rest on each fork leg and steerer tube. I guess during transit the vibration of the cardboard rubbed off paint and the plastic bag held enough moisture for it to rust.. weird! My guess is that while on the boat from the UK ( or China, not sure which ) to the US the shipping container received moisture.

The distributor couldn't understand why I received rusty forks and neither can I... DMR was puzzled, but didn't offer any help. I CC'ed DMR on all my email exchanges with the distributor and didn't get much feed back other than the ol' "keep us posted..." I guess they did their part by building a fork and shipping it to the States. Not sure what else DMR could have done.

I just mounted the 3rd fork this weekend and my disc brake boss is way off. I had to put a 4mm spacer in order to mount my Juicy 7. The boss measures 18mm from center of rotor to inside of boss. I sent DMR a message via FB, but haven't heard back. The wheel and brake are off the DJ2, which didn't have any spacing issues.

My axle bolts are also too big for the clamp bolt holes. ( or the holes ware too small for the standard bolts ) They are difficult to turn because the bolt heads grind into the clamp releasing metal shavings. I guess after a few screw/un-screws the bolt heads will ream-out the wholes and this won't be an issue.. Pretty lame IMO...

I'm not sure who I'm upset with.. The distributor or DMR or both... The distributor was very willing to make it right, but it seems they shouldn't have sent me a rusty fork to begin with, much less two rusty forks. DMR should perhaps redesign their fork box and packing materials and also their thru-axle clamp and bolt design.

Here are some pics:


























































































There was lots of rust dust in the bag and on the fork. I wiped down the fork and this is the actual rusted parts:










Anyway, other than the rust, bolt issue and oddly spaced disc boss this is a nice fork...


----------



## briantortilla (Jun 18, 2009)

By disc brake tabs were also not aligned properly and it looked like they had been bent. I just bent them back into shape but my brake still rubs a bit. Other than that I love the fork.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Not sure exactly how relevant this is to your fork . . . . but with my 20mm thru-axle for, the *off-center* issue has more to do with the* hub width*. Because it tightens from the side, if your hub is slightly narrower, it will get pulled to the side. You can use a thin washer spacer and it will tighten up centered.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

I can't believe this is considered acceptable.


----------



## rogbie (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm glad I went with the dobermann tchokr fork.

Things like this make me wary to buy products from DMR. I was looking at their hub sets.


----------

